
Show HN: Simple WebSocket server for Kotlin/Java/JVM - javalin
https://javalin.io/news/2017/09/22/javalin-0.5.1-released.html
======
javalin
Feedback welcome. Implementation is done in Java in order to get good interop
(this has a lot of SAM interfaces).

